
Packt DataHub – Daily news, insights and tutorials for the data science community - ashwinnr
https://datahub.packtpub.com/
======
vedikan
Interesting page. Some important news shared, some not so interesting. Need
some more good tutorials on topics like CNN and Q-learning.

------
chicharito
Site looks a bit cluttered when browsed from mobile. But having said that, I
must admit they do have great coverage on AI front

------
eksedo
Added this to my list of data science blogs to follow. Any other suggestions
on resources to get daily data science updates?

------
divya007
I kind of like what they are doing with Dail y news round up. Would be worth
subscribing

------
gebing
looks interesting. Would have been good to have more research papers and
tutorials on deep learning. I've been struggling to find some good online
resources on neural networks

------
govindan
Bookmarked the link for data science updates

------
qwerty1989
dont you guys find it a bit crowded?

